# An Eriskay Gansey for Frigid Temps!



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Yarn: Lion Brand Fishermen's Wool in Brown Heather, 1,104 yards
Needles: Size 2 (US) 2.75mm, 32" circulars, and size 2 8" dpn's and size 2 6" dpn's

It took me a total of about 13 weeks to knit - a little over three months.

The pattern is from the book: Country Weekend Knits, 25 classic patterns for timeless knitwear, by Madeline Weston. This book has stunning Gansey, Fair Isle, Aran and Shetland designs in it. However, I have to say that this pattern is the worst Ive ever come across. The directions assume the knitter is a mind reader in many places, some directions are poorly worded making them confusing, and there are many errors. Knowing what I know now, I probably would have still knit this sweater because I really wanted it! Otherwise - forget it! I wonder if this pattern was ever test knit....

In case anyone is interested in this pattern, I posted errata on my Ravelry project page (under name "CathyAnn2".)

A note on the yarn: I used a heavier worsted weight yarn which makes for a very dense fabric - perfect for zero degree weather. In retrospect, I think a DK weight would have been just fine and end up with a good result, and it would be easier to knit with on size 2 needles.

The pattern only has two sizes, small and medium. I knit the medium size 38-40.

The sweater is knit in the round from the bottom up with no seaming anywhere. Stitches are picked up at the armholes and the neck.

The pattern says that Gansey sweaters are traditionally worn close-fitting, and this one is. I can understand a fisherman not wanting any garment to fit loosely - dangerous! And about blocking, the book says "fisher ganseys are not traditionally blocked." However, I decided to wash it with Eucalan so that the fibers would soften, then laid it out carefully to dry.

If anyone decides to knit this pattern, isnt prone to have suicidal thoughts (LOL!), and you have any problems, you can PM me. Ill help you as much as I can.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow - nice sweater - well done.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Just gorgeous! I'm so glad you worked through the problems.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Gorgeous work, but not one I could do....I'd have the "suicidal tendencies" if I tried to tackle that! LOL!


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

So very beautiful...such perfect work..


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful sweater ...I would like to do that x


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Yikes! That's a lot of stitch patterns to keep track of! Ya did a beautiful job.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Maybe u did the test sweater. You did it magnificently


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

The pattern you chose is obviously a test in fortitude! 

For me, ganseys and arans are easy enough to simply design rather than to struggle with the errors in other people's patterns. 

However, you look lovely in yours. Congratulations for sticking with it!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Love ganseys, and your work is beautiful! Thanks for the info and the great tips.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Well done on making it...I think its beautiful...xxxx... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful sweater and it fits you so perfectly!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Your work, yarn and colour choice, the fit...perfection! Congrats.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Size 2 needles????? Every stitch must have been a struggle. I admire your fortitude, bravo! You have ended up with a beautiful sweater.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

That is wonderful work! You must be extremely proud of a job very well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful! Such delicate work.It looks very good on you!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow,that is a beautiful sweater!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

That is gorgeous. You did an excellent job!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

What a fine job you did! It is lovely.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Great sweater on a beautiful lady.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful!! Wish I could knit one in a day for the frigid weather we're having!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Beautiful!! Wish I could knit one in a day for the frigid weather we're having!


I understand completely! I wore mine this morning and was very glad I had it!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Everything about this sweater is excellent...Color, knitting and the beautiful person wearing it...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

CathyAnn,
That sweater is gorgeous and is a perfect fit. 

It appears you finished just in time for the cold Montana Winters. May it keep you as snug as a bug in a rug... 


Thank you for your warning concerning the pattern. It's nice to know information like that BEFORE starting on such a time consuming project.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful on a Gorgeous Lady! I can't imagine that yarn and #2 needles...you Go, Girl!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

Cathy Ann, I just love your sweater! So glad you were able to power through the pattern so that we could all see this beauty. Well done!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, CathyAnn. Sorry you had problems with it, but it's great that you persevered as you did such a wonderful job. It looks a lovely and warm sweater, and I am sure you will really love wearing it whilst we have this frigid weather.

Sue


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I keep thinking that if we knit our lace weight shawls with size 3's and some knit socks with sock/fingering weight on size 2's, this sweater must be super dense if you used size 2 needles and over a thousand yards of Fishermen's wool. My hands ache just thinking about wrestling that heavier weight yarn with such small needles.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful gansey and looks wonderful on you. Well done.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

This sweater is a masterpiece, pure and simple! It is amazing how well it fits you. You look fabulous modeling it, by the way. I can't even imagine knitting something like that, I am so impressed!

And on the 2 needles, well, that is crazy! I had no ideas these sweaters were knitted on needles that small. You must be warmer than a polar bear.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh wow CathyAnn, that is a beautiful, beautiful sweater and so appropriate for those terribly cold days you have been having. You lookin' good!!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Oh wow CathyAnn, that is a beautiful, beautiful sweater and so appropriate for those terribly cold days you have been having. You lookin' good!!!!


Thank you everyone! In spite of the snow, we have a fairly dry climate here. One of my lace to sport weight shawls will dry in one day. This sweater took three days to dry!

Knitting was a wrestling match, and my hands would get sore. My ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles really made the whole process so much easier.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is very lovely and you did a wonderful job on it!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow! I just did a gansey scarf with size 2 needles and I thought I would never finish it! Your sweater is absolutely stunning.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

ladams123 said:


> Wow! I just did a gansey scarf with size 2 needles and I thought I would never finish it! Your sweater is absolutely stunning.


I just looked up your scarf and left a comment. It's beautiful. I sure can appreciate all the work that went into it. :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

Gorgeous knitting.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Gorgeous work.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Well done,your work is awesome,i have made many of the different Eriskay ganseys the are a delight to make. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

The sweater is beautiful. Didn't take you very long to make. It would take me ages to get through all that pattern work.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is beautiful. And just right for your weather. We lived in Polson for about 13 years so, I'm familiar with the weather. I miss the cold and wearing beautiful hand knit sweaters. Just never gets cold enough in my part of Florida.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Very nice, and it sure looks warm. Looks like a perfect fit too.
But, I have to say; I'm a little curious about that pic on your right with the half naked men lol.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautifully done!!!
Thank you for the pattern review and offer to help.
I would love to attempt something like this someday.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

that looks impossible to me; would never even attempt it.
It looks perfect on you; very beautiful sweater.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, that sure is beautiful! And it does look very warm!!!What a great job and memory now that it is finished!!!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Truly stunning. You should be really proud of your amazing Gansey . So intricate with small needles and thick wool. I really admire you.


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Love it..


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow! That's beautiful. You are one clever lady! And only 13 weeks - it would take me 13years!!!


----------



## lovessandybeaches (Dec 9, 2013)

What a great looking sweater on you - you should be very proud!


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Amazing! What a lovely masterpiece. I can't imagine ever knitting anything this complicated.


----------



## Nanjean3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Such beautiful knitting -- and it fits you so well! You have patience and perseverance as well!


----------



## ebonyeyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I made this gansey using frangipani 5 ply wool in a lavender, I started it in 2011 on the way to Scotland (in the self build motorhome) and finished it in 2012 while on the island of Tiree off the coast of Scotland, I found it in a book of fishermans sweaters ( I cant remember the name of the book or the author) but the pattern was clear and well written with loads of charts. A mammoth knitting project using 2mm needles. So I too appreciate your tips.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

At first glance it looked like hieroglyphics. Beautiful sweater!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

You did an awesome job on that sweater!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow - your sweater is beautiful and very detailed.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

WOW that is an awesome sweater. Beautiful work.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow! What detail. Good for you.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my. How wonderful. I love the fact that its knitted in the round. Mistakes in patterns are so frustrating. I always check on ravelry first to see if anyone else has had trouble with the pattern. I just knitted my first cable vest and made every mistake in the book, starting with the gauge. If I had knitted it on size 2 needles, it would have helped immensely, but live and learn. This sweater fits you perfectly and is very flattering, despite being a bulky knit. Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Great job. Very slimming design.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Love your gansey. Awesome!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful sweater, perfect fit! Way to go!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Lovely sweater. It would certainly take me longer than 3 months to knit given all the patterning! Really nice work.


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

I love that sweater! I love the style and the way it fits you. Gorgeous knitting.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

It's a beautiful sweater and looks lovely on you.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

That is really beautiful. I would love to give it a try but I'm sure one of my cats or dogs would ruin it first time I wore it.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

what a beautiful sweater - it looks so nice on you


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow....Beautiful!!!
I have been wanting to tackle a Gansey style pullover for quite some time. Nothing too dense. It really doesn't get all that cold in Central Calif. What did you think of the yarn? I have many times picked up the Fishermans yarn by Lion Brand, but was afraid it may be too scratchy against by body. How does it feel against your skin?


----------



## honeybun (Dec 14, 2011)

Well done Cathy Ann, it's beautiful. At the moment I am busy knitting my second Eriskay Gansey which is exactly the same as yours, I find the pattern gets easier when you have worked your first twelve rows.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous, Cathy Ann. Your sweater looks lovely on you. Kudos for you for sticking with it! It paid off in the end, as it's lovely and so is your knitting and blocking.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous work!


----------



## Deber (Jun 19, 2011)

Beautiful sweater - looks great on you!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater!!! Great for these frigid temps we are having.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Wow, what a beautiful, intricate sweater! Nicely done.


----------



## janrknits (Mar 24, 2013)

How wonderful that you persisted. I have that book but haven't made any of the projects. Jan


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

It's beautiful! And you look great in it!


----------



## Sherilee (Mar 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: 

Beautiful....well done...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Just gorgeous and it fits you beautifully. I am very impressed.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Love your updated but still classic gansey. Sooks so warm and lovely. Joan 8060


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Your sweater is fantastic!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

LOVELY!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, very beautiful!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Your Gansy is beautiful. Your efforts were well worth it. With the predicted winter weather, the warmth of your yarn will be great!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow! That's gorgeous!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

that looks so nice on you and I love the color too.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

very pretty


----------



## Ggirl (May 16, 2011)

That is a work of art and fits you to perfection. I aspire to making something like that someday, but for now its less fitted items and afghans, etc.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Whew!! It is beautiful! I guess it did take you a long time to do that pattern! Good job!!


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll bet you're glad you have it during this awful subzero "cold spell" we're having! It's beautiful!


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Lovely sweater!

Hazel


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

CathyAnn.... This is stunning and amazing! THIS is what I love MOST about KP... Seeing some truly inspiring work knitted by the BEST of the BEST! 

I love the dense fabric, the color, the traditional design, the perfect fit and everything about this project! To know that the pattern was also "challenging" (suicidal... Lol) just adds to the inspiration.

Thank you for sharing your beautiful work as inspiration for all of us! Thanks for modeling it so we can see how perfect it fits AND so we get the treat of seeing your beautiful face!


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

Wonderful work and great design! Sorry it was such a nightmare to knit -- but you did a marvelous job deciphering the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## knitnut2 (Jun 13, 2012)

Absolute perfection!!!!!!!! Love the color too!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Just gorgeous! Your perseverance paid off!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Speechless with admiration!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

That is such a gorgeous sweater. And you look beautiful in it!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Fabulous. I must get that book and try it. You may be hearing from me in the future. Thanks for sharing. Love getting new ideas.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks wonderful on . . . such a good fit!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater. How long did it take you to knit it ? I am sure that it will keep yoy warm for years.


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

As we say in Boston, "Wicked Awesome"!! That would take me a life time to make. Beautiful sweater, and work.


----------



## Rosieredhair (Apr 27, 2013)

A beautiful jumper. Well done.


----------



## Viv Edwards (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, So glad you stuck at it. I made the same sweater from that book 30 years ago. I liked the fact there was no sewing-up to do at the end as it was done on circular needles. My sweater is red and beautifully warm for this time of year. I made it in the 5ply yarn stated in the pattern, but when I wanted to make another garment from that book, it was no longer available. It was great for a real challenge, but I'm not sure I would have the patience now. Luckily my jumper is still going strong! Thanks for reminding me about that book.
Keep knitting!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful! Looks great on you too!


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. I can't imagine trying to keep all of those patterns straight. It would probably take me a year!! I can't wear wool because it makes me itch, so I'd have to make it in an acrylic yarn, but I don't plan on making it, so no worries there. You did a magnificent job. I always admire those who can knit complicated patterns.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh WOW!!! What a beautiful sweater. Love the colour too  Great job!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

You and the sweater are both beautiful! Not a project I would tackle but its tempting when I see the results. Nope, the temptation has passed, will just enjoy looking at yours.


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have this same book. Love most of the patterns in it. I made the Jacob's Ladder sweater & love it. It is very simple compared to yours but I love it just the same. Used a giant skein of fingering yarn I inherited from my mom's stash. Had plenty of yarn leftover to make my DD a pair of texting gloves. I am looking forward to making more of the sweaters in this book. Thank you for sharing your challenges with the design you chose. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Beautiful and worth the wait :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

& U can add kudos from me to that!


isaacsnan said:


> Well done on making it...I think its beautiful...xxxx... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

kareo said:


> Gorgeous work, but not one I could do....I'd have the "suicidal tendencies" if I tried to tackle that! LOL!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Lindseymary


----------



## Jacqueline M Gray (May 26, 2013)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

it takes my breath away. well done


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely! And toasty too


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

Really beautiful work. Your patience was rewarded!


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

O my gosh! How beautiful! I am amazed how people can do these intricate patterns! I can only be green with envy. Plus it looks wonderful on! Thanks for posting, I love it.


----------



## charlierooster (Jan 1, 2014)

Beautiful job.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That's a gorgeous work of art! Love the pattern, and love the yarn. You look BEAUTIFUL in it!! Thanks so much for modeling.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> Very nice, and it sure looks warm. Looks like a perfect fit too.
> But, I have to say; I'm a little curious about that pic on your right with the half naked men lol.


 :lol: Those men are the defensive team of the University of Montana 2013 football team here in Missoula - in their uniforms... My friend, Denise, and I have compared notes concerning them. :shock: We may be old, but we're not dead! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

ebonyeyes said:


> I made this gansey using frangipani 5 ply wool in a lavender, I started it in 2011 on the way to Scotland (in the self build motorhome) and finished it in 2012 while on the island of Tiree off the coast of Scotland, I found it in a book of fishermans sweaters ( I cant remember the name of the book or the author) but the pattern was clear and well written with loads of charts. A mammoth knitting project using 2mm needles. So I too appreciate your tips.


Perhaps you're remembering the gorgeous Eriskay Gansey in the book, Fishermen's Sweaters, by Alice Starmore. It's quite similar to this one, but the pattern looks a whole lot better to work from.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

oohh, awww. So gorgeous!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous to say the least!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Lsay3 said:


> Wow....Beautiful!!!
> I have been wanting to tackle a Gansey style pullover for quite some time. Nothing too dense. It really doesn't get all that cold in Central Calif. What did you think of the yarn? I have many times picked up the Fishermans yarn by Lion Brand, but was afraid it may be too scratchy against by body. How does it feel against your skin?


It is scratchy! I soaked it in Eucalan, rolled it in a towel, etc., and then laid it out on my blocking mats, but only smoothed it out to size - no stretching or pinning - then let it dry. Now, it's not so scratchy. That Eucalan really makes yarn softer. I also wear a silky, long sleeved, crew necked winter undershirt, so it's fine.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful results. It's tough to knit that heavy yarn on size 2 needles. I admire anyone who takes on such a project. Your results are wonderful. I can only imagine how dense the knit is. I used Lion fisherman to knit my DH an Aran sweater I did not use size 2 needles. You must and should be so proud of your sweater, I bet it is as warm as can be, almost like felted, but not with that 'solid' feel. It's beautiful.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

luvs2knit50 said:


> I have this same book. Love most of the patterns in it. I made the Jacob's Ladder sweater & love it. It is very simple compared to yours but I love it just the same. Used a giant skein of fingering yarn I inherited from my mom's stash. Had plenty of yarn leftover to make my DD a pair of texting gloves. I am looking forward to making more of the sweaters in this book. Thank you for sharing your challenges with the design you chose. I will keep that in mind.


Was the Jacob's Ladder pattern well written? I'm thinking, and hoping, that it's just the Eriskay pattern that was so bad. There are several other sweaters in there I'd like to knit.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

deshka said:


> Beautiful results. It's tough to knit that heavy yarn on size 2 needles. I admire anyone who takes on such a project. Your results are wonderful. I can only imagine how dense the knit is. I used Lion fisherman to knit my DH an Aran sweater I did not use size 2 needles. You must and should be so proud of your sweater, I bet it is as warm as can be, almost like felted, but not with that 'solid' feel. It's beautiful.


I wore it this morning for my walk with the temp at 6 and a wind chill somewhere below zero. The only part of me that got cold was my nose. Rudolph isn't the only one with a red nose! :lol:


----------



## carmeenhoover (Aug 16, 2013)

Good Lord, that's gorgeous!!!! But...I'd never have the patience to do it. lol I also Do Not have the figure to wear it.  Beautiful work and it looks wonderful on you. Congrats!
Love & Laughter
Carmeen


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful knitting, and looks fabulous on, well worth the pain !!!


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nicely done.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Your sweater is lovely and very well done :thumbup:


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Just plain beautiful, congratulations for sticking to it, it certainly was worth the effort!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunning!! Beautiful work!! Congrats on sticking with it and working through the errors. Absolutely fantastic!! Well done!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Lovely and lovely on you.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

It is so nice to see a really fine knitter, using REAL wool to produce a truly magnificent garment. Congratulations on a job well done !  :thumbup:


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I have knit Ganseys for years. (Grandmother was Irish *?*) I must say that this is one of the nicest I have ever seen. You did beautiful work.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

CathyAnn, you are a genius! I just read your Ravelry notes for this sweater and the last pic was just what I needed. I am currently knitting in the round on attached sleeves and have been wallowing that sweater all over the place. Going to put it in a bag now


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

it's gorgeous!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

A lovely sweater on a lovely lady.


----------



## mrsdaydreamer (Dec 3, 2012)

what a beautiful creation. Clever you!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and beautiful fit


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

A very beautiful sweater! You did an awsome job!


----------



## csknits (Jun 16, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

haha, thanks for the clarification, I WAS curious hehe


CathyAnn said:


> :lol: Those men are the defensive team of the University of Montana 2013 football team here in Missoula - in their uniforms... My friend, Denise, and I have compared notes concerning them. :shock: We may be old, but we're not dead! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## akamamavic (Dec 5, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

What a test of your perseverance! Not only following a poorly written pattern, and a busy pattern, at that, but knitting this awesome piece on #2 needles. WOW!
From the temps that I have been hearing about in your area of the country, that sweater must feel snuggly warm.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you, everyone, for the wonderful comments! You sure made my day!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

What a wonderful sweater! and the color and fit suit you so well. It's almost 0 degrees F out right now and that sweater would be perfect for the next few days! Very good work, my dear!


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

CathyAnn said:


> Was the Jacob's Ladder pattern well written? I'm thinking, and hoping, that it's just the Eriskay pattern that was so bad. There are several other sweaters in there I'd like to knit.


I don't remember having any problems. I think I finished it a couple winters ago. I checked my notes & didn't have any scratched out places. ☺ It went together very nicely so I don't think there were problems. It was definitely a lot simpler than the one you chose!! I really love it tho & love yours too. It is why I bought the book in the first place. I sure would like to try some of the others in there. So many pretty things. I just can't wear heavy sweaters much due to hot flashes. Getting better in that respect tho, so I am hopeful that I will be able to wear pullovers again someday. I would like to try the Flamborough, I think. I love that shoulder detail. Love the wheat cable too.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I love your beautiful sweater and would love to have one, but if it is as hard as all that, I'll just admire yours from afar!!!


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you for the response. I was afraid it might be scratchy. 
Linda


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> CathyAnn, you are a genius! I just read your Ravelry notes for this sweater and the last pic was just what I needed. I am currently knitting in the round on attached sleeves and have been wallowing that sweater all over the place. Going to put it in a bag now


You know how you're struggling with something and you think there has to be a better way... and the light bulb comes on? Yep. That's what happened. I'm glad you can use the idea.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

luvs2knit50 said:


> I don't remember having any problems. I think I finished it a couple winters ago. I checked my notes & didn't have any scratched out places. ☺ It went together very nicely so I don't think there were problems. It was definitely a lot simpler than the one you chose!! I really love it tho & love yours too. It is why I bought the book in the first place. I sure would like to try some of the others in there. So many pretty things. I just can't wear heavy sweaters much due to hot flashes. Getting better in that respect tho, so I am hopeful that I will be able to wear pullovers again someday. I would like to try the Flamborough, I think. I love that shoulder detail. Love the wheat cable too.


I love those too - and the eyelet cardigan in the Shetland Lace section.

It's encouraging to know you didn't have any problems with the Jacob's Ladder directions.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Truly wonderful


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful Sweater...


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh CathyAnn that is just gorgeous.

Lovely color too ... looks great on you also!


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

I love it, great work!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Very well done, a masterpiece!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and it looks gorgeous on you. Good job!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous, and a perfect fit on you. Beautifully made, looks nice and cozy, too.


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Just fantastic! You have done great job.My DL wanted a sweater like this ....but i wonder if i can make it with so many difficulties...!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! I love the colour and the pattern.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

it is gorgeous. What a lot of work.


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

This is really beautiful! Nice job.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful sweater ~ it looks lovely on you :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

babyamma said:


> Just fantastic! You have done great job.My DL wanted a sweater like this ....but i wonder if i can make it with so many difficulties...!Thanks for sharing.


Alice Starmore, in her book, Fishermen's Sweaters, has an Eriskay Gansey similar to this one, and I'm sure that pattern is just fine.


----------



## Knitpicker2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful. I made it in Navy Blue several years ago. Started it on a Knitting cruise with Joan Davis off the coast of Maine. Wonderful trip with a dozen or so fellow knitters.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

A lovely, beautifully knitted Gansy!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you, everyone, for your kind comments and compliments!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, that is absolutely gorgeous! I don't know if I'd have the patience.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Just beautiful!! Thanks for the pattern info :thumbup:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> Beautiful sweater.


i have to agree.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

How in the world did I miss this post? Your sweater turned out BEYOND GORGEOUS!!!! I am sooooo glad you persevered. It truely is a piece of mind boggling exquisite work. Your work is always to perfection. You are an excellent knitter. BTW, my friend, it fits you perfectly. Wow!!!! You wear it with pride. I love it!!!!! I don't know if I am brave enough to try it. A beauty to treasure, hang on to, and enjoy wearing. ;0)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I love those too - and the eyelet cardigan in the Shetland Lace section.
> 
> It's encouraging to know you didn't have any problems with the Jacob's Ladder directions.


Months later I know- but we have must the same tastes. I have the yarn to do the gansey sitting on the floor next to my chair and the yarn for the eyelet cardigan sitting in the cupboard.
How on earth did you knit the gansey in such a thick yarn on the needle size she recommened for a yarn half the weight? I have a 5 ply (your sport weight ) for it. Mind you I wouldn't want it so dense or I would never wear it as we don't get really cold winters. But no wonder you felt you were fighting the yarn all the time. It sure looks stunning- makes me more determined to start mine.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning sweater!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Months later I know- but we have must the same tastes. I have the yarn to do the gansey sitting on the floor next to my chair and the yarn for the eyelet cardigan sitting in the cupboard.
> How on earth did you knit the gansey in such a thick yarn on the needle size she recommened for a yarn half the weight? I have a 5 ply (your sport weight ) for it. Mind you I wouldn't want it so dense or I would never wear it as we don't get really cold winters. But no wonder you felt you were fighting the yarn all the time. It sure looks stunning- makes me more determined to start mine.


We get blizzards here, and very cold temps with awful wind chills. So the dense fabric is most welcome. With that worsted weight yarn on such small needles, I was right on gauge. With sport weight, I'd have to use larger needles to get the same gauge.

I have sport weight yarn to knit another Eriskay Gansey, but only this time, it will be an Alice Starmore pattern, and a sweater I can wear when it's not quite so cold.

The top down cardigan sweater is a joy to wear. I am so very pleased with it. However, I'm not enthralled with that clasp on the front. One half just hooks to its other half, and with the movement of my body, it comes apart - there's nothing to keep them together. Very irritating. I'm going to have to find something that works better.

I look forward to seeing your sweaters. You definitely have excellent taste! LOL!

CathyAnn


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> The top down cardigan sweater is a joy to wear. I am so very pleased with it. However, I'm not enthralled with that clasp on the front. One half just hooks to its other half, and with the movement of my body, it comes apart - there's nothing to keep them together. Very irritating. I'm going to have to find something that works better.
> 
> I look forward to seeing your sweaters. You definitely have excellent taste! LOL!
> 
> Have you tried using a shawl pin or a matching brooch? I don't know if it would work, but it might just!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Reyna said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > The top down cardigan sweater is a joy to wear. I am so very pleased with it. However, I'm not enthralled with that clasp on the front. One half just hooks to its other half, and with the movement of my body, it comes apart - there's nothing to keep them together. Very irritating. I'm going to have to find something that works better.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> That's a good thought, Reyna. I do have a beautiful shawl pin that for sure would work better than the hooks!


That really is lovely- would look great holding the cardigan closed.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

A beautiful shawl pin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cathyann, I am making reference to your beautiful Guernsey in the Workshop, that is current- because I have been unable to locate the book within the local library system. We even have some enthusiasts looking up the spread of the Gansey to the Netherlands- I hope we will see some images soon!


----------

